# DC Metro: Woman arrested for posing for yoga moves on Metro track



## oldtimer (Oct 7, 2015)

Penny are you in Washington yet?


----------



## pennyk (Oct 7, 2015)

LOL. No, that is not me. My handstand does not look anything like that..... and I would not handstand on the tracks. I need a wall.

Unfortunately, due to SC flooding, there is no way for me to get to WAS by train.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 9, 2015)

You could have taken the SL-East! (Oh yeah, I just heard it was closed due to flooding also! :giggle: )


----------



## pennyk (Oct 9, 2015)

oldtimer said:


> WMATA-Trespassers-Yoga.jpg


a yoga friend emailed me the news article about the woman in the photo. She was arrested.

http://www.doyouyoga.com/yogini-arrested-for-performing-yoga-in-the-dc-metro-tracks/


----------



## afigg (Oct 9, 2015)

A news story came out several days ago about the arrest on trespassing charges of a woman who did a series of yoga poses on a Metro track at the West Falls Church station last December. No, I am not kidding. The video of her mind boggingly stupid stunt along with the other idiot who climbed down on the track was released and has been posted on numerous sites.

One thing to note about the incident is that they climbed down onto the center track at the West Falls Church Metro station which is infrequently used. So they must have figured it was safe to do this stunt. But since the center track is used as a pocket track and is a connecting track to the Falls Church railyard, the 3rd rail was presumably live and there was a chance of an equipment move rolling through the station on the center track.

NBC 4 Video and story: Yoga on Metro Tracks: Woman Arrested After Surveillance Video Shows Dangerous Moves. Excerpt:



> A woman has been arrested and charged with trespassing after police say she was caught on camera performing yoga moves on Metrorail tracks outside Washington, D.C.
> 
> Metro Transit Police tracked down the Virginia woman shown on camera late last year and arrested her this week.
> 
> ...


Washington Post video report with snarky comment text inserts: Woman arrested for doing yoga on metro track.

Fortunately for the two idiots, they are not candidates for a Darwin award...


----------



## fairviewroad (Oct 14, 2015)

There were two people trespassing in those videos. No mention of the photographer in the news articles. I guess Yoga Lady isn't ratting out her partner in crime?


----------

